# working as independent contractor



## Afton (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any advice (or someone you can refer me to in the UK to seek some) about me working in England? I hope to work remotely as an independent contractor for a US company doing work for the US only. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Working remotely and "doing work for the US only" will not absolve you of the need for a valid working visa. If you are resident in the UK and working, you have to follow UK labour law and have permission to work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Afton said:


> Does anyone have any advice (or someone you can refer me to in the UK to seek some) about me working in England? I hope to work remotely as an independent contractor for a US company doing work for the US only. Thanks.


I'm assuming you are an IT contractor? Once you have the visa sorted as Bev suggests also so check out the Professional Contractors Group since there are certain laws you need to be aware of if you are an IT contractor in the UK. I know I used to be one 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

Afton said:


> Does anyone have any advice (or someone you can refer me to in the UK to seek some) about me working in England? I hope to work remotely as an independent contractor for a US company doing work for the US only. Thanks.


I posted elsewhere about a similar situation, although the fella had an EU passport already.
10144-living-uk-getting-paid-us-company.html

If you need a visa to enter UK and work legally, you will need to show UK earnings to maintain that visa. Additionally the UK tax authorities will look at WHERE the work was performed, not where the client is. If the work is performed in UK then they will expect UK tax to be paid on it. Of course as a US citizen you have to file tax returns anyway...


----------

